# Theological Lectures -- William Cunningham



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 23, 2008)

In 1878, William Cunningham published his _Theological Lectures_. I think this was most recently reprinted in 1990. Select lectures from that edition are available online here. Also, in the 1990's, Ligon Duncan published the first seven lectures in _An Introduction to Theological Studies_.

The _New York Observer_ once wrote:



> Theological students, among them for this purpose we include all who thoughtfully and patiently study the word of God, will find a volume of lectures by the late Rev. Dr. Wm. Cunningham, of Edinburgh, of great value. He was one of the great divinity scholars of Scotland, a giant in thought, devout, logical, learned, and full of reverence for the truth. His lectures to the students of New College embody the results of his profound study and long experience, and will be prized as among the most valuable contributions of the age to religious literature.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2008)

I sold them as the last edition was so poorly bound that it was extremely difficult to read; however, if there is a new, more user-friendly edition published, then I would like to re-purchase them.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree with Daniel. I own this edition but it was really poorly bound and makes difficult to handle the book to read many times.


----------

